
How Can I Find a Coffee Shop That'll Actually Let Me Sit and Work for Awhile? - caffeinewriter
http://lifehacker.com/5983330/how-can-i-find-a-coffee-shop-thatll-actually-let-me-sit-and-work-for-awhile
======
caffeinewriter
In my experiences, coffee shops, even ones like Starbucks, are pretty lenient.
I've spent 2-3 hours at them. As for the public library, the one nearest to me
doesn't have WiFi, and I'd probably just be at home anyways if I'm that close,
the one near my school makes me have a library card, and I don't feel like
paying for it since I'm not actually located in the same city, and the next
nearest one is over half an hour away. Plus, libraries don't serve coffee.

------
27182818284
They're called public libraries. Quiet encouraged. Most have WiFi.

------
chayesfss
You're first problem is actually caring. I walk into coffee shops all the time
and stay for a few hours while working on the road.

------
doctorwho
Walk in. Buy something. Ask them.

